# Bialystok Open 2011



## prażeodym (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello everyone
I would like to invite you all to Białystok Open 2011 in Poland. it will be second competition in Białystok. Many rounds and events!
It will took place at 16-17.04.2011

www.bialystokopen.csk.pl
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BialystokOpen2011
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=166713956713822

registration start at 25.02.2011 at 00:00


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 22, 2011)

Good luck!


----------

